# Product information on labels



## thenaturalway (May 3, 2008)

What information do you include on your product labels? I know what the FDA requires on labels, but I wanted to see how you have yours set up.  Some of my products have alot of ingredients and I worry about running out of room due to the size of the container.

Thanks!


----------



## Missjulesdid (May 3, 2008)

on main lable on front of the container for ALL products: Company name and address, product name. Weight goes in bottom third of the label and it's a good idea to list in ounces and grams

if it's a soap, the labeling is regulated by the FTC (if you're not making cosmetic claims) you can list ingredients if you want but are not required to and you do not need to use inci names.. so if you want to say "saponified oils of Palm, coconut,  you can..
HOWEVER if you have made any cosmetic claims whatsoever it is regulated by the FDA and you must use inci names.. You can use the ingedients as they went in to the soap pot (sodium hydroxide, palm oil, coconut oil, etc) or you can list what comes out of the soap pot: sodium tallowate, sodium palmate, sodium castorate (seriously sodium castorate???)  you need to use inci names from the second edition or later, which gives you a lot of  options on how you can label, but remember if you're making a cosmetic claim, you can not list it as "saponified oils of:" since that is not anywhere in the inci. 

Ingredient list can go on the side panel. if you use a preservative system, you must list every ingredient in the system, not just "optiphen"

ok, now if your product makes any kind of insect repellant claims, then it's regulated by the EPA and there's a whole different set of rules there...

I have a book on labeling for FDA requirements if you  have any other specific questions, I'll be glad to look it up for you.


----------



## thenaturalway (May 3, 2008)

Thank you MissJules.  I appreciate the information and if I have any other questions about this I will ask.  I appreciate that too.


----------



## breathenatural (May 14, 2008)

In Canada (for any Canadian readers) there is  a  Cosmetic Notification Form that needs to be filled out and sent to Health Canada---for any Bath and Body product, Soap etc. that you make and sell. 

Even if you make no cosmetic claims...if you make it to use on the body and sell it, you need to fill out the forms and send them in. 


Just a heads up, 
Jill


----------



## pink-north (May 14, 2008)

To add to what breathe said, Canadians, also have to list all ingredients. I'm not sure if it has to be in french and english, but check to make sure you meet all the requirements.


----------



## IanT (May 14, 2008)

what are inci names?


----------



## Tabitha (May 14, 2008)

It is an international cosmetic language. INCI stands for The International Nomenclature of Cosmetic Ingredients. That way no matter what language you speak, you will still be able to understand what is in your product.

EX: Theobroma Cacao Seed Butter is the INCI for cocoa butter

Many people choose to place the common name inside parenthesis w/i the INCI.

EX: Theobroma Cacao Seed (cocoa) Butter


----------



## Tabitha (May 14, 2008)

Pink North, 

I am sorry, I am ignorant, is that Japanese on your logo? In the US if you have even 1 word on your label other than English, the entire label must be written in both languages.

It has been years since I read that info, I am not sure where I found it, but you might want to look into that.


----------



## IanT (May 14, 2008)

ah haaaa thanks tab~!


----------



## eden (Jul 4, 2008)

Missjulesdid said:
			
		

> if it's a soap, the labeling is regulated by the FTC (if you're not making cosmetic claims) you can list ingredients if you want but are not required to and you do not need to use inci names.. so if you want to say "saponified oils of Palm, coconut,  you can...




really? I was always lead to believe that soap or not, claim or not, if I listed _even_ 1 ingredient; like if I said "made with 10% shea butter"  I had to use the inci names of _all _the ingredients ...so I don't normally list anymore becasue of the extra work & label space ...I would love to list my soap ingredients only by their common names! ...so you're sure of this?! cuz now I'm excited!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2008)

Remember that INCI is International Nomenclature of Cosmetic Ingredients, and that in the US soap is not a cosmetic unless you make cosmetic claims. I'm certainly not a lawyer and in fact I'm a novice soapmaker, but that's my reasoning.

The funny thing is that when I look at commercial soap labels they're all over the place. They don't agree on the issue any more than hobbyists do.


----------



## eden (Jul 4, 2008)

yeah ...you're right about that ...seen a Burts Bees label?  last I looked even their lotions & washes only used common names ..._last I looked_ ...


----------



## pink-north (Jul 6, 2008)

Sorry Tab I didn't notice your question earlier.





> Pink North,
> 
> I am sorry, I am ignorant, is that Japanese on your logo? In the US if you have even 1 word on your label other than English, the entire label must be written in both languages.




Actually those characters are Korean. It means good, which is where I got the name for my company. We don't have any regulations like that here (as for as I know). I will double check.


----------

